# Critique on standardbred mares?



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Hey the pictures are not loading. Do you know the blood lines on either horse? ie mare or sire? Do you have info on weather they were trotters or pacers?


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

They were working before, for some reason they stopped ... I know they were trotters, but I don't know their bloodlines. Ill try to fix the pictures later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I can't open the links either. You could try TrackIT for the OTSB mares blood lines if you know her registered name.


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mare #1
Welcome to Flickr!

Welcome to Flickr!

Mare #2 
Welcome to Flickr!


Welcome to Flickr!

Mare #1 is 6, off the track, not broke to ride. 
Mare #2 is 4, hasn't done much of anything, not broke to ride.
She got hit by a car last year, now healed nicely, confirmed sound by vet. 

Hope the links work!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

Personally, I would get mare 2. She's only 4, so that would be easier to work with and break her.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Standardbreds from the track are usually pretty easy to break to ride. Though they have not had a rider on their back, they do know how to turn, stop, stand tied, usually good for ground work and not spooky since they have seen a lot on the track. 

I can't see the pictures for some reason so can't comment on conformation at all but 6 is certainly not old either. Pre purchase exam for sure, as you don't want to run into anything hidden on either horse.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Both could stand to gain some weight in my book. I like Mare number 2 but her history of accident worries me a bit. Can you tell me their registered or racing names? I might know of there lines and have some ideas about them.


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know their registered names, I can ask the owner and get back to you. And I agree, I like mare #2 better but the accident worries me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mare #2 is barrylane Emma 
And mare #1 is Spanish angel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Well In 2009 Barrylane Emma was for sale at the island standardbred sale in canada. She is out of N Xample and Just Another Miles (out of In The Pocket). I can't find much on the dam (Just Another Miles) but In The Pocket had a lifetime mark of 1:49.3 and made a little over 1,000,000 at the track. N Xample is out of Camluck and Bashfull eyes who is out of No Nukes. This is a well bred stallion. He set an unimpressive 1.51 mile so the faster side is the mothers. What is impressive is that Camluck is out of Cam Fella a great pacer. So this mare is pacing bred. That does not mean she can't trot. It just means that she has those extra pacing/racking genes which means she could be gated. 
I can't find much information about the other mare.


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

What site did you find all this on? What do you think of her conformation? Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

there were a few sites but if you google the sires name N Xample he comes up with his stud page. Which is where I found the info on Cambest. Cam Fella foals often carry the Cam name and back in the 80s Cam Fella was a HUGE deal. Hall of fame sire, horse of the year, victory railroad tour etc. A lot of good pacers (and some trotters) trace back to him. He was known for throwing foals that were successful at the track as well. 

I think her conformation is okay. The photos are not ideal conformation shots. I don't know much about conformation (I know what I like but I usually have trouble in photos and easier time in person). I took another look at the first mare and I like her a lot. I also saw the photos of the accident for the second mare. They look pretty superficial i.e., not a lot of bone involvement. It looks like the car grazed her more then hit her. I guess I would wonder what the context of her being hit was. Did she escape for the corral if so how? Both mares looked a bit thinner then I like my horses to be. 

I also wonder if the first horse is off the track or used as a broodmare. It makes little difference, but with her breeding I could see it go either way. I would say a pre-purchase on both mares. I don't worry so much about popped splints but more about other issues. It does not look like either mare was pin fired which is good because in addition to be an unsightly blemish that can speak to a larger issue. 

I stink at conformation so I can't be of much help.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Might just be the photo, but mare 1 almost appears to have some swelling in her hind leg in the area in front of her hock. Her rear pasterns also look a bit puffy to me. I would suggest a PPE with either horse.


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, at the beginning I was leaning more towards mare one because she has been sat on, and raced, so I figured she would be easier to start, but after all this I am now leaning more towards mare 2, her conformation looks better to me (granted I'm not great at judging it) and she is younger, therefore easier to start? I've already asked the owners about a pre purchase exam, they are fine with it, and I will definitely be having one, especially since I know someone who just purchased an off the track standardbred and found out after a few months that it is lame for life and must be a companion! I plan on using the horse for jumping among other things so a pre purchase exam is important in my book 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not a great judge of confirmation either, but something just feels off about mare #1's back legs. Sorry I can't be of more help...

I also thought the injuries on mare #2 seem to be superficial, but better pics might be needed to see the extent of the damage. If you have a vet tell you specifically that she's fine (PPE), I'd go with her.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Mare number one appears to have a large, round left hock. 

Can't tell anything much from these photos. Glad mare #2 healed up. She being used to drive on the road and is that how she got hit?


----------



## Chevylover96 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not sure how she was hit. I'll have to ask the owner if I decide to buy her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

